# Navarre wade fishing?



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi, from Oklahoma. I'm no amateur fisherman but am to inshore and would love to catch my first trout or redfish while I'm there this yr. we will be in for a week last of may. I was wondering if there were any spot that are productive in that area. We have a beach house rented on the gulf side down to the west of the pier close the the sea shore area. I always thought the bridge over to the island might be productive but don't see any posts on it. Not looking to steal anyone's secret spots just a general area and a nudge in the right direction on lure selection/bait would be greatly appreciated. You can pm me of you like and I will totally understand. Thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Your basic bass tackle will work for redfish and specks. I would encourage you to hire a guide if that is an option at all -- you'll be much ore likely to get on fish and have a good trip. You could probably catch some fish from the surf (pompano maybe) or on the jettie if a guided trip isn't doable. As far as baits, redfish magic spinnerbaits, gulp shrimp in a 1/4oz jig head, crankbaits like you'd use for bass, johnson spoons...about anything
I grew up in Miami and lived in Grove for 20 years. What part of Okla are you from?


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Oologah, I live about a mile from the lake. Did you fish Grand much when you lived i grove? We're already hiring our usual offshore guide. So don't really want to hire another for inshore. Just kinda of a fun way to spend some time in the mornings or evenings. I've done the pier thing quite a bit while I've been down there just never surf or inshore fished. I'm really more of a lure chunker vs a sit and wait kinda guy. I've got all the tackle and stuff down. I just throw a 3-4 ft flouro leader on my spinners for hybrids and sandbass fishing back home and it has worked well.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah fished Grand a bunch, lived over by Har-Ber village and fished from Horse Creek up to Sycamore Creek. Good luck on your trip and 'catch 'em up!'


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Depending on the location you are fishing, lots of artificials to try that have produced- we've had a lot of success with soft plastics like Redfish Majic, Strike King Rage Tail shrimp and crab, Coffee Tube, and a lot of guys like the Berkely Gulp. A lot of success with hard baits like MirroLure TopDogs, SheDog, TopPup, Heddon top water lures (mostly morning and evening)- as well as suspending baits like MirroLure MirrOdine and Catch 2000. Just make sure you bring along a little tube of ProCure inshore bait scent to take it up a notch.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

How do you fish the soft artificials? I'm guessing just a regular 1/4 oz jig head and bounce bottom? Natural colors more productive due to water clarity?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm an Okie too. Fishing on Grand Lake is okay, I had a boat there for 15 years. Fishing on the beach in Destin is okay too. If you want to go "CATCHING" and have some real fun I recommend hiring JD7.62 for a kayak charter.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

wade fishing at that time around big sabine should be productive..from navarre beach ..drive west ..passing through the open beach area of the state park..head towards the big towers you will see in the distance..that is portifino..about 1 mile east of the towers..you can park on the side of the road ..4x4 is recommended..walk north to the sound..work the shore out and around the point..lots of critters stack up in the grass ..and there are a couple of big holes ..you can pretty much walk in the water the entire way except the holes


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

your best bet would fish the beach u can use freshwater tackle but u might want to get a longer rod it will help if its rough.no trout there but u have a good good shot at reds pompano blues and spanish. use a 1 oz slip lead rig on a light rod, for leader use 25lb florocarbon, for bait catch sand fleas or buy fresh dead shrimp on a #2 hook. have another light rod with a pompano jig or gotcha to throw at schooling fish. if its rough check the pier out that is a great time to catch kings for that all u need is a bait rod and and a spinner that holds 250 yds of 15 mono check old posts on how to pier fish for help


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Just fish the plastics on the lightest jighead that you can get away with. Naturally, this will be dictated by the weight of line that you are using and the rod, setup, etc. Just keep it up above the grass, twitch the baits and let it drop into some sand potholes and let it hit the bottom then flip it up. Trout like to stay outside the potholes looking in. When they think your bait is about to leave the pothole, they will attack. Reds...they pretty much eat it when they see it, if they are in the eating mood. Pay careful attention to the surface of the water at all times. Any bait activity is somewhere you need to throw in that proximity and try to lead it by a bit. You will get the hang of it. Walk the beach of the sound until you see activity and cast there.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the good advice guys! I know I'll for sure surf fish the beach. I mean how could you not with it 50 yds out the back door.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

My family fished Grand Lake a lot when we lived in Joplin. We used to love to go over there in the winter and fish in the floating docks for crappie.
My Dad is originally from the the Purcell/Lexington area.
I would find some grass flats and fish with live shrimp if I were you.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Crappie is usually what I fish for most of the time now a days or big cats. Are any of the inshore/surf fish comparable eating to crappie or is that just a pipe dream lol?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Taylmatr said:


> How do you fish the soft artificials? I'm guessing just a regular 1/4 oz jig head and bounce bottom? Natural colors more productive due to water clarity?


Yea, but I keep some heavier ones with me for stronger conditions. I like the shakey football jig heads for my Rage Tail shrimp and crab, and even on my coffee tubes. An unweighted offset worm hook works with my Caffine Shad and Zulu baits, or if I need some weight, a keel weighted hook does the trick.
The "Match the hatch" is the way to go most of the time- but if the bite is slow, don't be afraid to mix things up (some contrasting color might wake them up).
Have you done any kayak fishing- gotta try it at least once. Great way to expand your fishing area and a heck of a lotta fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually do have a kayak. I bought a Jackson big tuna a couple years ago. Really comes in handy getting back into the feeder creeks on the lake the big boats can't reach. Would almost give anything to get it down to Florida with me. I just don't think there is any feasible way to do it at this point though :-(. I thought about renting one at the pier and try fishing off it.


----------

